
Hey Guys, Eron here with a legal update - adekok
https://np.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/3lvq0g/hey_guys_eron_here_with_a_legal_update/
======
adekok
Eron is the ex-boyfriend of Zoey Quinn, the person who's actions touched off
GamerGate. Whether you're pro-GG or anti-GG, his update is new information
about the subject.

------
linkydinkandyou
It's amazing how in many jurisdictions, any claim by a woman against a man is
accepted to be true. And many places assume women are so fragile that they
need extra protection that would never be granted a man. This is what Feminism
is about: special rights.

